# New user



## Guest (May 31, 1999)

I am a 29 year old female pilot, who has severe bowel problems, fatigue, trouble concentrating, hives, among other things. I have not yet been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, but am looking into it with my doctor. I am also attending a clinic for fibromyalgia next week. Are there any suggestions, or something in particular I should be aware of? As I say I am not diagnosed yet, I have a lot of symptoms and am going to see if I have it. So I may not. I am just looking for input. Thanks.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Stol, I recognize you from the IBS board, but can't remember how/if I responded to you, much less for what. I swear I should take notes sometimes. I was just over there too. I do remember that you are going through a very difficult time and I feel for you. I do think you are doing the right thing in seeking out the help so you know what and how to deal with getting your symptoms under control. Has no-one been able to figure out where your hives have been coming from? I believe silver had a similar problem. My only suggestion would be to search out an allergy clinic who deals with food allergies. Have you been on any antibiotics, birth control, or cortisone orally? The allergy clinic I went to checked for Candida problems as a result from my being on antibiotics (my IBS-C turned to D because of this). I was treated with an antifungal and avoided foods I was found to be allergic to and now it's much better. It's just a thought. I hope you find some answers soon, and let us know how you are doing.------------------


----------

